# Sears.....



## Autocrat (Feb 3, 2005)

Little guy sat in a bar, sipping on a ginger ale.
Door slams open, huge hulking gorilla of a bloke stomps in.
He walks up to the bar, orders a drink, turns to the little fellow and....
WHAM!
Little guy goes flying off his stool and lands in a heap.
_"thats my hammer fist technique, Shotokan Karate!"_
The little guy picks himself up, and goes and sits further down the bar.
He looks towards the bloke that hit him, and sees a huge foot speeding towards him.
WHACK!
Little guy flys a good 6 foot.
_"thats my thunder foot technique, Tae Kwon Do!"_
That little guy crawls off into a corner, and sits hunched over.
Big guy goes stalking over to him, grabs him with one big, beefy hand, grabs his left arm.....
SLAM!
_"thats my Crane skims the water throw, Kung Fu!"_
That little guy gets up, and scampers out the bar, and the big guy laughs!
.....
Ten minutes later, the little guy calmly walks into the bar again, walks up to the big guy.....
KERPOW
The big guy goes fast first into the bar, then slides into a heap on the floor, out cold!
The little guy looks up to the bar man and say......
"when he wakes up, tell thats my shovel technique, Sears!".






:rofl:


----------



## Lisa (Feb 3, 2005)

LOL!  That is very cute! :rofl:


----------



## Autocrat (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought so too!
I got that out of a stupid magazine whilst on a train!
Has anybody else noticed how people look at you as if you're deranged, then move away as fast as possible when you burst out laughing whilst reading?
No?
Must be my looks as well then!
*Sigh*
LOL
Still, I loved that joke so much... I thought I'd share it!


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 3, 2005)

*looks at Autocrat as though he's deranged* :uhyeah:


----------



## Sam (Feb 3, 2005)

lol I've heard this, ony it was karate chop from china, karate chop from china, karate chop from china, crowbar from sears.

still funny, though

and yes, I read all the time and that happens often - bursting out laughing at the text and then realizing there are people around me who stare as if I have 3 heads.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm with the little guy, because I used to *be* the little guy... only in my case I used a full (glass) mug of beer on the guy's jaw. Split my beer dammit! Should've emptied it first. Oh well. 

Yeah, I will be reading something or just remembering some funny scenes from a good comedy movie while riding on the bus and chuckle to myself. When I had long hair and was unshaven people thought I was a charlie manson reject or something... heh heh heh heh heh...laughing at/with the voices in my head ala Pink Floyd's Dark Side Of The Moon...


----------

